# Venomous photographs



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Various photographs taken this morning.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Feel free to copy and paste them.

Let me know when they have been added, ill take a look.


Dave


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Dave,

I wont as every member has their own Gallery and I would want YOU to take the credit.

If you dont have time to add them thats cool, but I dont like stealing photos (even with permission  )

Gary


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cheers

I will try to add some.

Dave


----------



## JasonRep (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link Dave, very interesting and facinating pictures.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics mate loving your eyelash viper.


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

Fab pics:2thumb:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

brilliant pics love the dendros:mf_dribble:


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## lizdll (Aug 11, 2008)

Great pics :flrt:


----------

